# Want to make a bench from tree branches



## bobgodd (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello. I want to make a small park bench style bench for our backyard from a dead tree that I cut down. I'm pretty sure I have enough branches to make the bench, but I'm not sure what's the best method of fastening them to each other. I want this bench to last as long as possible. 

Should I use carriage bolts, or lag screws to attach the pieces to each other? Or maybe a combination of both? The branches are around 2 inches in diameter for the most part.. Some being a bit bigger. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bobgodd (Jun 21, 2013)

This is what I'm working with.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Not that its not possible.....but i'm not seeing enough structurally sound wood there......


----------



## bobgodd (Jun 21, 2013)

For the sake of discussion, let's assume I did. Which would be the preferred fastener?


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

bobgodd said:


> For the sake of discussion, let's assume I did. Which would be the preferred fastener?


http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2005885/18176/112-dual-blade-tenon-cutter.aspx

They make these in different sizes.


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

bobgodd said:


> For the sake of discussion, let's assume I did. Which would be the preferred fastener?







Here is a video for it


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ryan50hrl said:


> Not that its not possible.....but i'm not seeing enough structurally sound wood there......


I agree. And even if some way was found to make something, it would be a bug paradise.

George


----------



## bobgodd (Jun 21, 2013)

That tenon cutter is nice but probably (definitely) not necessary for my purposes. This project really isn't necessary, and if it actually turns out to be a bench we can actually use we still wouldn't use it all that often. It's more of a sentimental type thing.. My wife was sad to see the tree go, but since I had the branches I thought maybe I can so something with these. 

Maybe if a bench is a bad idea, you all could lend me a better idea?? Thanks again for the help!

Edit: I meant the tenon cutter is not necessary because I don't have the money to spend on it lol. I really just wanted to find a creative cheap easy way to make use of the logs. That is definitely something I'll consider for the future though.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

If you are looking to make something with sentimental value, think about some sort of wall hanging or even a rustic picture frame using the branches. Could also make a wall attached coat hanger..............


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

A really cheap and still effective tenon cutter is a deep hole saw and a reciprocating saw. Clamp the branch well and then cut the tenon with the hole saw. You will have to trim the excess with a reciprocating saw or even a hand saw. 

I worked for a company that built thousands of log beds and hundreds of feet of log banister that way. That was before anyone thought about a cutter that did it all in one step.

Hunter


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

There is definitely a rustic style bench in that pile. Pre drill and use treated hardware like stainless bolts to prevent rusting. Not sure about comfort but I've sat on a lot of bumpy logs around campfires...
Just start laying it out


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Research *Lashed Chair *to see if it is something that would work for you for a rustic look. Although not usually mentioned, a clove hitch and or constrictor knot may be useful.


----------

